# Budwing Hatch!



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

Woke up this morning to come accross 50+ mantis hatching out my incubated ooth! It only took 3 weeks in my bearded dragon container aswell, I hope as the day goes on I receive a lot more of these lil guys.. in fact they are almost bigger than a spiny flower L3 heh I tryed getting a picture but failed as my camera sucks, so I'll just show you the general enclosure that i'll keep them in before I seperate them. ( this was for my pink toe tarantula but I guess that's prosponed... )


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice job sam  Congrats...lets hope you can hatch many more!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks, hope my female still got the strength for another ooth


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

My female can barely walk, oh well she will die soon but at least I got lots of her babies


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

aww, shame, like you say, at least you got a hatch  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

is it just age or is she injured/ill?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Age, shes laid 2 ooths already


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice! Love the enclosure too.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Rick 8)


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrate Samzo boy  

There should be more Budwing hatching out from the ooth, it usually takes 2 days to hatch all. Misted them daily as they are always thirsty!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks  I've been misting alot, can't wait for the rest to hatch.

(My dad calls me that, well Sammy Boy sometimes lol)


----------



## Joe (Oct 28, 2005)

Great job!  good luck raising them!

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Oct 28, 2005)

Cant the FF's get out of the screen cage? :|

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

In my cage? Nope, it's quite fine. Also I use the bigger FFs


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah..I think those cages are pretty finely meshed aren't they?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, this isn't a flexarium ( as you can see ) and the mesh is stiff plastic and is quite fine, maybe if a FF managed to get out, i'll just send it back to his doom lol Oh btw the amount of mantis has raised by a quarter ( i dunno if that makes sence but meh ).


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 5, 2005)

Woooo Hoooooo!!!!

Finally I hatched something. the ootheca I got from you samzo hatched just recently. took like 6-7 weeks. But here's some pics.
















Cheers, Cameron.

P.S. Thank you for the good ooth. Will do bussiness with you again samzo! I'll have to leave a bit of feedback about this  .


----------



## Samzo (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats Cam  Took a bit long though :? Quite a lot of nymphs, they should continue hatching for another 2-3 days.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 5, 2005)

LoL,

Yeah, took ages, but only because at first I kept it in my room on a heat mat and the room was too cold at night so I left it in my gecko viv. Worked a treat :wink:

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like you guys are going to have your hands full. Congradulations and good luck.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 6, 2005)

God......

I got another 2 ghost ooths and 5 egyptian ooths to hatch. And the females are still going  Although I have not sure if the ghost is mated.

But I will post pictures of any more mantis I hatch.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Dec 31, 2005)

Another budwing ooth hatched this morning  Kinda getting over run by these guys :shock: Only about 20 have hatched but I don't know when they started so hopefully alot more to come! Lol also my female alid another ooth 2 days ago


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 31, 2005)

Aww man... I want budwings again!

Great job, and nice cage Samzo! I could use a few like that.


----------



## Orin (Dec 31, 2005)

DeShawn -- where is that black mesh screen you use from? It looks like its made of plastic and is inbetween window screen and microscreen size. Send me a roll of it and I'm sure I can find you some Kenyans (I hate that stupid budwing name- what the heck is that suppose to mean, there's a million other mantids that would more aptly be named budwing).


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 31, 2005)

There is a guy in Seattle that sells it in bulk. He sells them on Ebay as well. They come in white and black. Here is a link to one of the auctions...

http://cgi.ebay.com/FABRIC-1-9oz-BUG-MESH-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

